# Our first stroller ride!



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is such a beautiful day today and we got to ride in our stroller for the first time! We munched on yummy treats and watched all the birdies, squirrels and rabbits. It was so much fun. We hope we get to do this everyday. :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Poornima they look like they did really well for their first time out.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

So totally cute! They look so happy!
I think I have that same stroller. I hope all 3 will fit.
Carole


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww Poornima what a darling picture. Sure looks like the kids were enjoying the ride, too cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awww! To cute!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks! We had a great time. They did quite well on our short stroll. The sight amused a few drivers, one old lady was distracted for sure, grinning ear to ear...she sure has a tale to tell about a "crazy dog lady". 

Thanks to all the forum pals for their recommedations for AT-3 stroller. I really like it. I got it at Just Pet Strollers. 
http://www.justpetstrollers.com/AT3_all_terrain_pet_stroller.html


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That is so cute...the dogs and the stroller.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poornima,
Great pictures of the furkids. Glad you like the stroller!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ummm, Poornima, as much as I think your guys look ADORABLE in there, I still am not a fan of dog strollers unless they can't walk for medical reasons. :banplease:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable and I think red is their color! I especially love the one with Lizzie's little tongue out. 

Maryam- I think that is towards Pablo- HAHAHA Lizzie's mommy loves her enough to get her a stroller :fish:

I don't get a chance to use mine nearly as much around SC but it is nice option to have.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima~ They are adorable in their stroller. I'm glad to know they enjoyed it. 

Maryam~ I believe under certain circumstances a stroller is necessary. For example, we just recently took Tori w/us to the beach and discovered dogs weren't allowed on the pier. We were over 2 hours from home. Our choice was to turn around and leave or go back to the car and get her stroller, put her in it and enjoy a sunset walk on the pier. Guess what we chose to do? BTW~ The view of the sunset from the end of the pier was magnificent! :biggrin1:

I also use mine whenever we take her someplace that's very crowded (street fairs, farmer's markets, dog shows, etc.) First, I use it because I don't want her to be stepped on. Secondly, I don't want her eating anything someone's dropped that may harm her.

Oh yeah, there's one other reason I use a stroller... Sneaking her into WalMart, Target, and don't forget...Casinos!!! ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is a best photo of Lizzie & Benji, Poornima. And I see Spring has finally sprung on Long Island, look at those gorgeous blossoms. I nominate this one for the next calendar!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They look adorable!
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Poornima~ They are adorable in their stroller. I'm glad to know they enjoyed it.
> 
> Maryam~ I believe under certain circumstances a stroller is necessary. For example, we just recently took Tori w/us to the beach and discovered dogs weren't allowed on the pier. We were over 2 hours from home. Our choice was to turn around and leave or go back to the car and get her stroller, put her in it and enjoy a sunset walk on the pier. Guess what we chose to do? BTW~ The view of the sunset from the end of the pier was magnificent! :biggrin1:
> 
> ...


Leslie, makes sense, still nothing for me :laugh: Although, the Casino part is really tempting.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima,

They look so cute in their stroller. Come to think of it, I should have taken mine with me when I was looking for the boys yesterday. Duh!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

the look so cute, and they are being so good just sitting there.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I haven't taken both of mine in the stroller yet but we used it with Scooter when we go to a few outdoor malls around here. DH won't use it but my daughter and I do. People crack up! And every store we went in asked us to open it up so they could see and pet him! Nobody gave us a hard time but we didn't go into any stores that had food. I'll have to get it out and take both guys for a ride!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Way too cute!!! That might be my next gift to me! Many of times I wish the boys could be with me and that would make it possible! My daughter lives in Vegas....I have to send her that picture!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima, they look so cute! They look like they are thoroughly enjoying their outing.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you eveyone for your kind words! We really had a good time. I was pleasantly surprised how light the stroller is. I am hoping to use it as often as I can. 

Maryam, I think it is really not for everyone. I didn't feel that I had to have it when we were in CA though my BFF raved about hers and her Maltese rode in it like a princess. Like Leslie, I think the stroller is quite useful under certain circumstances. One of the reasons I got the stroller is to take Benji and Lizzie out without having them sniff and wade through puddles. Leptospirosis is prevalent here and it rains too often. We have lots of puddles, wet areas after the rains. We don't have any sidewalks in our neighborhood and the area is thickly wooded with lots of rabbits, squirrels, racoons, deer and an occasional fox too. In short, perfect conditions for Leptospirosis infection.

I was at the vet's for some routine stuff this weekend and he again told me that I was taking a big risk by not vaccinating. He just had two puppies die of Lepto last week. 

When the weather is nice, I would like to take them out without them sniffing or getting into any puddles. This is the best way to keep my anxiety down and letting them enjoy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

sweater32 said:


> Way too cute!!! That might be my next gift to me! Many of times I wish the boys could be with me and that would make it possible! My daughter lives in Vegas....I have to send her that picture!


Now that I have it, I really love it. It makes it real convenient with two furballs.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Poornima, in that case, I think you should move back to CA and get rid of the stroller eace: Obviously, in your circumstances it does indeed make a lot of sense and like I said before, Benji and Lizzie look adorable in it. :kiss:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Poornima, in that case, *I think you should move back to CA and get rid of the stroller* eace: Obviously, in your circumstances it does indeed make a lot of sense and like I said before, Benji and Lizzie look adorable in it. :kiss:


Please..no mention of moving to CA yet.....I am not listening :lalala:.....I don't think DH would even let me visit it with Benji and Lizzie in tow...he might be afraid I may not come back! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, that's how Joey feels when I'm in Berlin.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

your dogs are beautiful and they look very happy in their stroller. Mojito and Mambo would try to jump out I think. They LOVE to go out on walks and sniff and mark everything! Not a good thing in the rainy season, but when it dries out we have lots of fun. Do yours try to jump out?


----------

